# Best bits for profile cutting



## taconick (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello all I have a cnc shark and use it for cutting out profiles in hard maple and such, I was wondering what type of bit is best for this operation. I have been using solid carbide upcut spiral bits with two flutes but they just do not seem to last that long. Any suggestions 

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the Super "O" bits from Onsrud - They cut clean, fast and last...


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Onsrud bits came highly recommended from Bill Palumbo @ Shopbot. He has many years of CNC routering.


----------

